#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Warning for goswami kumar: Insulted Other Member(s)

## [FE].Zatak

Post: Worried? Not needed at all.....
User: goswami kumar
Infraction: Insulted Other Member(s)
Points: 0

Administrative Note:


> Respect other members.



Message to User:
Original Post: 


> I think you dont have any sense. There's no human being not facing any problem. Its an art of facing problems.
> Normal human beings dont show off their problems. But yes they are normals.
> Those who show off, i have only few words for them, "The feelings are not for sale"
> So better you understand the core meaning of it. 
> thank you.








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by faadoo-Anurag Goswami Warning for sanjay.cse: Inappropriate Language Warning for mangzee: Spammed Advertisements Warning for knilliold: Spammed Advertisements Warning for Ankitrocks18: Inappropriate Language

----------

